# Da hat wohl einer den Knall nicht gehört! (einer?)

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte Euch ein Problem schildern, von dem seit dem 18. April zunehmend betroffen war und für das ich kürzlich die für mich unerwartete Lösung gefunden habe. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja irgendwann einmal von meiner hier geschilderten Erfahrung bei künftigen Fehlersuchen profitieren.

Wie einige von Euch wissen, nutze ich vollständig den testing-Zweig von Gentoo und update mein System meist täglich. Da verwundert es nicht, wenn man gelegentlich mit vielfältigen Bugs konfrontiert wird. 

Für mich ist das ja eher eine spannende Herausforderung als eine Qual, (jeder Jeck ist anders) denn sonst würde ich stattdessen den stable Zweig nutzten. Doch dieses mal hat's mich ganz schön Mühe und Zeit gekostet den vermeintlichen Bug zu finden.

Folgender Maßen hat sich der Fehler geäußert:

Anfänglich hatte ich lediglich ein geringes Flackern /zucken des Bildschirms bemerkt. Da es kurz zuvor mal wieder updates des x-servers sowie des nvidia-drivers sowie des kernels gegeben hatte, fürhrte ich es auf eines dieser Pakete zurück. Es war aber nicht so störend das ich ein sukzessives Downgrade zur Lokalisierung der Ursache in Erwägung zog.

Ab dem 18. April wurde ich dann gelegentlich beim Arbeiten unter KDE-4.10.2 meine laufende Desktop-Sitzung beendet, danach befand ich mich dann wieder am Login-Screen von kdm und konnte mich wieder ganz normal einloggen. Meine Programme waren natürlich alle beendet.

Das Verhalten glich dem, wenn man den X-server absichtlich oder auch nicht killt.

Zuvor und danach hatte es diverse Updates von kdm gegeben, vielleicht lags daran dachte ich Anfangs...

Ab dem 7. May nahmen die Probleme in der Häufigkeit stark zu, so das vernünftiges Arbeiten per GUI nicht mehr möglich war, auf der reinen tty konsole hatte ich eigentlich keine Probleme.

Auch das Update auf KDE-4.10.3 schaffte keine Abhilfe.

Die Logs sagten stest das Gleiche:

Der obere Teil zeigt die Zunahme der Häufigkeit und wurde von mir jeweils gekürzt um den unteren, nur einmal gelisteten, Teil.

```
Apr 18 17:13:34 big-server kdm[2298]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Apr 21 11:07:38 big-server kdm[2279]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Apr 29 23:10:59 big-server kdm[2338]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

May  7 16:26:04 big-server kdm[2279]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

May  7 16:52:50 big-server kdm[2279]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

May  7 19:30:24 big-server kdm[2281]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

May  8 16:17:20 big-server kdm[2285]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

May  8 18:38:18 big-server kdm[2273]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

May  9 11:40:41 big-server kdm[2279]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

May  7 16:26:04 big-server kdm[2279]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

May  7 16:26:04 big-server kdm: :0[2679]: pam_unix(kde:session): session closed for user andy

May  7 16:26:04 big-server acpid: client 2284[0:0] has disconnected

May  7 16:26:04 big-server acpid: client connected from 6985[0:0]

May  7 16:26:04 big-server acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May  7 16:26:32 big-server kdm: :0[7006]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user andy by (uid=0)

May  7 16:26:32 big-server kdm: :0[7006]: pam_ck_connector(kde:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0

May  7 16:26:34 big-server dbus[2153]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

May  7 16:26:34 big-server dbus[2153]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

May  7 16:26:36 big-server dbus[2153]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' (using servicehelper)

May  7 16:26:36 big-server dbus[2153]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

May  7 16:26:36 big-server dbus[2153]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' (using servicehelper)

May  7 16:26:36 big-server dbus[2153]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

May  7 16:26:40 big-server hp-systray: hp-systray[7254]: error: option -s not recognized

May  7 16:26:43 big-server polkitd[2240]: Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session2 (system bus name :1.54 [/usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale de_DE.UTF-8)

May  7 16:26:43 big-server hp-upgrade: hp-upgrade[7323]: warning:  distro is not found in AUTH_TYPES

May  7 16:27:09 big-server kernel: [ 1119.550500] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00005097 0000194c 00000000 00000080

May  7 16:27:44 big-server ntpd[2614]: Attempting to register mDNS

May  7 16:27:44 big-server ntpd[2614]: *** WARNING *** The program 'ntpd' uses the Apple Bonjour compatibility layer of Avahi.

May  7 16:27:44 big-server ntpd[2614]: *** WARNING *** Please fix your application to use the native API of Avahi!

May  7 16:27:44 big-server ntpd[2614]: *** WARNING *** For more information see <http://0pointer.de/avahi-compat?s=libdns_sd&e=ntpd>

May  7 16:27:44 big-server ntpd[2614]: mDNS service registered.

May  7 16:28:01 big-server kernel: [ 1171.305973] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00008297 00001b0c 1000f010 00000080

May  7 16:28:02 big-server kernel: [ 1173.107765] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 6, PE0003 

May  7 16:28:06 big-server kernel: [ 1176.896044] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 6, PE0003 

May  7 16:28:17 big-server su[7513]: Successful su for root by andy

May  7 16:28:17 big-server su[7513]: + /dev/pts/1 andy:root

May  7 16:28:17 big-server su[7513]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by andy(uid=1000)
```

Die Logs schienen mir also auf ein acpi Problem hinzudeuten. Mein letztes Update von acpid stammte vom Sat Mar 16 15:10:31 2013 >>> sys-power/acpid-2.0.18, das einzige Paket das dies bei mir nutzt ist der nvidia-driver. Doch auch downgrades halfen nichts. Ebenso wenig ältere kernel oder darin geänderte acpi settings (deprecated acpi settings, an/aus).

nvidia-drivers ohne acpi Unterstützung kompiliert - alles half nichts.

Ich war schon kurz davor im Forum um Hilfe zu bitten, als es plötzlich einen lauten Knall gab  :Wink: 

Ich konnte ihn zwar nicht genau orten, da zu der Zeit zwei laufende PC's und eine USV in gleicher Entfernung zu mir standen, doch da kam mir natürlich die Idee, im Problemrechner mal nach einem geplatzten Kondensator zu suchen, und das war dann auch die Lösung des Problems.

Aber ihr wisst ja, ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte, also schaut's Euch mal an, und sagt mir wie viel geplatzte Kondensatoren ihr zählt  :Wink: 

http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/11/Fuck_you-NVIDIA.jpeg

Besten Gruß, Andy.

----------

## AmonAmarth

Bei der Fehlerbeschreibung ist es auch nur schwer darauf zu kommen, dass etwas an der hardware nicht stimmt. Denn meistens hat man dann eher totalabstürze und nicht solche Effekte. Hier gilt wohl wiedermal der Spruch: Hardware is a bitch  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

Das alle 8 Kondensatoren gleichzeitig ins Gras beissen lässt mich ehrlich gesagt gerade massiv an der Qualität von nVidia Produkten zweifeln...

PS: Wobei ich sagen muss das ich ohnehin schon länger keine allzu hohe Meinung von denen hatte.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Das alle 8 Kondensatoren gleichzeitig ins Gras beissen lässt mich ehrlich gesagt gerade massiv an der Qualität von nVidia Produkten zweifeln...
> 
> PS: Wobei ich sagen muss das ich ohnehin schon länger keine allzu hohe Meinung von denen hatte.

 

Wobei aber nicht eindeutig ist das alle gleichzeitig geknallt haben. Vielleicht war es auch nur einer und die anderen waren vorher schon defekt.

----------

## Max Steel

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Das alle 8 Kondensatoren gleichzeitig ins Gras beissen lässt mich ehrlich gesagt gerade massiv an der Qualität von nVidia Produkten zweifeln...
> 
> PS: Wobei ich sagen muss das ich ohnehin schon länger keine allzu hohe Meinung von denen hatte. 
> 
> Wobei aber nicht eindeutig ist das alle gleichzeitig geknallt haben. Vielleicht war es auch nur einer und die anderen waren vorher schon defekt.

 

Das Elkos mit einem Knall ihr Ableben verlauten lassen ist generell seltsam. und dann alle zusammen ist nur noch seltsamer... in der Regel sollen die Überdruckdehnungsstreifen und die Form des Daches dafür sorgen das die Elkos sich aufblähen und nicht gleich ihre gesamte Masse nach außen fördern... Das lässt mir den Schluss zu das hier deutlich mehr an der Hardware defekt sein könnte als bisher angenommen, könnte sich sogar bis hin zum Netzteil ziehen. Denn 8 Elkos die mehr oder weniger alle einem nach den anderen auf diese Art und Weise platzen kann ich mir maximal mit überspannung und ähnlichem Erklären... kontrollier mal bitte die Spannung an den +12V Rails und auch beim +5V Rail... nicht das da noch mehr defekt gegangen ist. (Auch wenn da nix weiter passiert ist... seltsam ist dieses Verhalten allemal)

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute.

Ihr habt natürlich völlig recht mit der Vermutung, dass die Elkos nicht alle gleichzeitig geplatzt sind.

Genau genommen hab ich den ersten Knall schon so ca. vor einem halben Jahr gehört. Doch da hatte ich gerade eine geschenkte/gebrauchte USV installiert und diese im Verdacht. Doch darin konnte ich nichts finden und da alles wie gewohnt weiter lief, stand die Sache für mich weiter unter Beobachtung.

Die einzigen Probleme die ich seit ca. einem halben Jahr habe, sind DSL Verbindungsabbrüche, geringe Bandbreite,Telefonstörungen, die aber auch ohne laufende Rechner, also Fritz-Box only bereits auftreten (mit drei verschiedenen Fritz-Boxen, NTBA Splitter, alles schon mehrfach getauscht, Telefonanbieter war vor Ort, Hausverkabelung geprüft etc. etc. Doch das ist eine getrennte, never ending story, die ja außerdem auch auftreten wenn ich nicht zu Hause bin und kein Rechner läuft, gemäß den Logs aus der Fritz-Box.

Jedenfalls hatte deshalb eher nach Fehlern gesucht, die nichts mit diesem Desktop PC zu tun hatten.

Einige Monate später hört ich nochmal einen Knall. Da hab ich dann mal in den VDR geguckt, in dem auch schon mal häufiger Komponenten ab-geraucht waren.

Aber mein Desktop-PC, als jüngster meiner Hardware, der ja bis dato verlässlich lief, an den hatte ich nicht gedacht.

Erst als das gelegentliche Geflacker des Bildes auftauchte, so Mitte April, hätte ich stutzig werden können/sollen, wenn ich mich denn nicht so auf die Software versteift hätte. Aber hinterher ist man halt immer schlauer  :Wink: 

Vermutlich hab ich das Platzen der anderen Elkos nicht gehört, weil ich nicht in der nähe war, aber ich gehe schon davon aus, dass sie alle nacheinander geplatzt sind. Da sieht man mal, wie lange das gut gehen kann, bis sich derlei elektrische Fehler sichtbar auswirken.

Jedenfalls kann ich bestätigen, dass sie laut wie Knallfrösche sind.

Besten Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Da fällt mir nur eins zu ein: "ALTER SCHWEDE!" - Das Ende deines "Fehlerberichts" kam für mich richtig überraschend!

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Das alle 8 Kondensatoren gleichzeitig ins Gras beissen lässt mich ehrlich gesagt gerade massiv an der Qualität von nVidia Produkten zweifeln...
> 
> PS: Wobei ich sagen muss das ich ohnehin schon länger keine allzu hohe Meinung von denen hatte.

 Da bliebe natürlich die Frage, wer die _Karte_ hergestellt hat. Nvidia baut ja nur die GPU. Wenn der Kartenhersteller den Krempel übertaktet/überspannt kann Nvidia da wohl nichts für...

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Da fällt mir nur eins zu ein: "ALTER SCHWEDE!" - Das Ende deines "Fehlerberichts" kam für mich richtig überraschend!

 

Eben. Deshalb hoffte ich auch es wäre für einige von Interesse.   :Wink: 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Wobei ich sagen muss das ich ohnehin schon länger keine allzu hohe Meinung von denen hatte.Da bliebe natürlich die Frage, wer die _Karte_ hergestellt hat. Nvidia baut ja nur die GPU. Wenn der Kartenhersteller den Krempel übertaktet/überspannt kann Nvidia da wohl nichts für...

 

Welcher Hersteller sich dahinter verbirgt kann ich leider auch nicht sagen, da es sich hier um einen original Komplett-PC von Fujitsu-Siemens handelt.

Auch will ich das Teil deshalb nicht nochmal einstecken, nur um das per lspci  genauer auszulesen.

Da es sich eher um ein konservatives Office-Gerät handelte, denke ich nicht dass man die Taktfrequenz der GPU oberhalb deren Spec. betrieben hat.

Die Karte (GeForce 8600GS) ist nun fast genau 5 Jahre alt. Da darf man ja fast nicht meckern, obwohl man für ein paar Cent mehr auch ELKOS bekommt, die quasi ewig halten, aber das will natürlich kein Hardwarehersteller.

Heutzutage kann man so was natürlich viel genauer designen, so dass der Kondensator bereits kurz nach der Hersteller-Garantiezeit den Geist aufgibt.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy

----------

